# Fenders .......



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 10, 2020)

And Gibsons for the Sierra series pen 🖊 ready for the mould and Alumilite Clear Slow.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2020)

Those look great.


----------



## alanemorrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Great job, Les.
They should be very popular.
Alan


----------



## studioseven (Dec 10, 2020)

I never get tired of seeing your blanks.

Seven


----------



## mark james (Dec 10, 2020)

I agree with Seven; your blanks are superb!  Maybe a brass choir???


----------



## moke (Dec 11, 2020)

Very nicely done!  But where's the Les Paul, Les? LOL....any player would love one of those!


----------



## TonyL (Dec 11, 2020)

moke said:


> Very nicely done!  But where's the Les Paul, Les? LOL....any player would love one of those!


I am a LP guy, but not a Sierra guy. they are very well done!


----------

